# Air Compressor Recommendations



## tomw

I am in the process of creating a new shop space(s). I need recommendations for an air compressor (Ac). 

My ideal would be to have the Ac installed on the outside of the garage+shop (two buildings, abutting each other) and then piped to provide air wherever. 

I am not running a paint booth, so I figure a 15-30 gallon compressor will be fine. I am mostly going to be blowing chips or dust. Periodically I will be running an impact wrench or air grinder. 

My main concern is noise. I live in a suburban-ish area, and would like to keep my neighbors happy. 

So do any of you nice folks have a good recommendation for an air compressor that meets these requirements?

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## coolidge

Check youtube videos of California Air compressors, they are made in China but are very quiet and would probably meet your needs without having to store it outside. My cordless drill battery charger makes more noise than the air compressor on the left.


----------



## brav65

I just got a compressor from Northern Tools. The have both a vertical and horizontal configuration. It is relatively quiet as compared to the HD and Lows buzzers. I have used it to run a sand blaster, nail guns of all sorts, and a spray gun. I am very happy with it  

I looked at the California Air compressors and it seems to be a real hit or miss. Some guys get a great one and some guys get a piece of junk. I did not want to deal with the hassle and I am glad I got the Northern Tools compressor.  There is a great YouTube video review that is very accurate.


----------



## fixit

Review - Rolair 20 Gallon Compressor
Rolair makes one of the most reliable, bullet, small air pump on the market. When I had my shop servicing contractors equipment I never saw...
Post by: fixit, Oct 14, 2015 in forum: TOOL JUNKIES - TOOLS & TOOLING


----------



## mksj

Have a Dewalt 15 Gallon 200 PSI 120V upright which is oiless. Use to have a Curtis 2 stage 5Hp, but sold it years ago (too many moves). The Dewalt works OK, but it is loud an annoying, when running,  if I had to do it again I would get the California Air 15 Gal 2.0Hp. The Dewalt and most smaller compressors are just too noisy. Otherwise you park it outside and you are looking at a 2 stage 3 or 5 Hp model. Did that in the past, but no longer have the space, nor want to spend 1-2K on an industrial compressor. If you are spraying or sandblasting , you need more CFM, at 115V 15A socket you max out at 5-6CFM on their quoted 2Hp. Buy it on a credit card that extends the warranty. So you have 2 years to replace it if it dies.


----------



## coolidge

I recently bought an 'assembled in USA' Rollair, its loud as hell at 95 decibels and arrived with a leak. I had to replace the drain valve.


----------



## David VanNorman

Tractor supply sells campbel Hausfeild vertical  with a 40 gal tank for 5 or 6 hundred  . You can put it a small insulated little shed in between your buildings. It will keep the noise down and you will have enough air.


----------



## scsmith42

Tom, I would suggest that you start by determining the cfm that you will need to support your tools. Air die grinders consume a LOT of air, as does using an air blow gun for several minutes. Air impact wrenches can draw down a tank if you are using them for extended periods of time. Based on your stated uses, I think that your minimum cfm needs to be at least 15+ if you are going to keep up with a die grinder. That's going to put you in the 5 hp 240vac arena. A large tank (60 gallons) will help to make up the shortfall if the compressor cannot keep up with your needs.

In general, oil less compressors are louder than oil type (but the California air products are an exception due to their lower rpm).

Noise levels are usually related to rpm, with 3450 rpm (motor speed) compressors being louder than 1750 rpm ones.  The only drawback is that low rpm models tend to coast more than 3,450 rpm ones.

You can build an enclosure for an outside compressor that can drastically reduce the noise for your neighbors while allowing you to have the best sized equipment for your needs.


Scott


----------



## Eddyde

It all depends on the total Cubic Feet per Minute you require. If you will be the sole user than figure the CFM for the highest use tool you have and buy a compressor that can deliver the CFM at the required pressure. If you'll run more than one tool at a time or you think you will be getting some bigger air tools in the future, you might want to add to the equation. Although, you can always add a 2nd or more compressors into your system to get the air you need.

As noise is the concern, getting a larger compressor can help reduce the run time. Also low speed, belt driven compressors are much quieter. Other things you can do, add a muffler on the intake and even a better intake air filter will help (McMaster has e'm) Proper installation also important;  mount the compressor on vibration dampening pads on a concrete floor and use a flexible length of hose between the compressor and any hard pipe. You  can also build an insulated closet to house the compressor, just be sure to allow for enough ventilation so the compressor doesn't over heat.

Personally, I am not a big fan of Oilless Compressors, at least not the ones that are ubiquitous in the BigBox Stores thees days , in my experience they just don't last very long. While there are high quality OCs out there, for medical an lab applications, they are quite expensive and usually don't deliver the CFM for shop work. However, for the light user, one might might get an acceptable lifespan out of on of them.


----------



## uncle harry

scsmith42 said:


> Tom, I would suggest that you start by determining the cfm that you will need to support your tools. Air die grinders consume a LOT of air, as does using an air blow gun for several minutes. Air impact wrenches can draw down a tank if you are using them for extended periods of time. Based on your stated uses, I think that your minimum cfm needs to be at least 15+ if you are going to keep up with a die grinder. That's going to put you in the 5 hp 240vac arena. A large tank (60 gallons) will help to make up the shortfall if the compressor cannot keep up with your needs.
> 
> In general, oil less compressors are louder than oil type (but the California air products are an exception due to their lower rpm).
> 
> Noise levels are usually related to rpm, with 3450 rpm (motor speed) compressors being louder than 1750 rpm ones.  The only drawback is that low rpm models tend to coast more than 3,450 rpm ones.
> 
> You can build an enclosure for an outside compressor that can drastically reduce the noise for your neighbors while allowing you to have the best sized equipment for your needs.
> 
> 
> Scott



A large portion of compressor noise is from the intake port. An oil bath intake filter can significantly reduce compressor noise. I have a 2 HP 220 unit that is exceptionally quiet with such a filter.


----------



## RandyM

uncle harry said:


> A large portion of compressor noise is from the intake port. An oil bath intake filter can significantly reduce compressor noise. I have a 2 HP 220 unit that is exceptionally quiet with such a filter.


 Tell us more Harry. Did  your unit come with it or is it a retrofit?


----------



## tomw

I should have been more specific in my needs. The air tools I run are mostly minis, using about 1.5-2 CFM. I currently have a 4 gal Dewalt oilless, 5 CFM, and I can run my little grinders on that just fine. For larger grinding operations (cleaning up welds, removing rust, etc.) I use my electric 4" angle grinders. The problem with the Dewalt unit is the cycle time is very frequent and it is loud as hell. 

I am definitely leaning towards an oiled compressor. I also like the idea of putting a filter on the intake. Thank you for that information. 

I am also planning on building a little sound box around the head, leaving plenty of room for air flow.

Thank you all for your help with this. I will look into the CA Air tools and Rollair compressors.

Tom


----------



## uncle harry

RandyM said:


> Tell us more Harry. Did  your unit come with it or is it a retrofit?



The filter came with. Some industrial gasoline engines had oil bath intake filters. Some Wisconsin Air cooled engines used them. Certain of the original versions are now being produced again.  A little Google action would probably produce a source.

So, after posting this I casually searched the interweb & found scads of them. Some units that were used on car engines and tractors decades ago also had silencers. They are commercially available.  One suggestion for use on air compressors is to pipe the filter away from the compressor. That would let you mount the pump & tank remotely & have the filter inside to be nicer to the neighbors. Locating the filter inside would make changing the oil more pleasant in the winter months.


----------



## lcorley

Another thing to consider is the temp range of the compressor.  You may not be able to use it in the winter if its located outside.
For example, here's the relevant section from the owner's manual for my Ingersol Rand TS4L -


regards,
Leon


----------



## tomw

Leon,

Thanks for the information. I did not consider temperatures. The low temp really isn't a problem, as we rarely freeze in Austin. However, the high temp could be a problem in the summer. Hmmm.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tomw

I like the specs on this one. Anyone have any experience with it?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Californ...ryer-and-Auto-Drain-Valve-10020DCAD/206414393


----------



## Eddyde

That's a lot of money for an Chinese oilless compressor, I've owned a few and they are all in the trash now. One of the things thats probably driving up the piece is the fancy air dryer attached to it, from what you described your needs as, I don't think you need it. Those dryers are for spraying paint or dental/medical air. For common air tools regular air/water separators will be fine. 
Consider good belt driven compressor like this one: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200612355_200612355


----------



## David VanNorman

The oilless compressor's are not what they are braged up to be . They don't last,they don't make the air like they should. It's your dollar but  I wouldn't do it.


----------



## tomw

coolidge said:


> Check youtube videos of California Air compressors, they are made in China but are very quiet and would probably meet your needs without having to store it outside. My cordless drill battery charger makes more noise than the air compressor on the left.



Coolidge, do you have a CA Air Tools compressor? I like the 70db rating, but all others seem to say run away.


----------



## uncle harry

David VanNorman said:


> The oilless compressor's are not what they are braged up to be . They don't last,they don't make the air like they should. It's your dollar but  I wouldn't do it.



Give me a 2 stage oil "dip" compressor any day. They cost more but, when well made, they'll last forever.


----------



## coolidge

tomw said:


> Coolidge, do you have a CA Air Tools compressor? I like the 70db rating, but all others seem to say run away.



I do not. The interweb reports are hit and miss on quality, but you can purchase via Home Depot which I think would make it easy to return if one failed in the first 30 days. I have seen nothing near as quiet and wish I had given one a try vs the Rolair I purchased for $999. I'm sure the Rolair will out live me but good lord its LOUD as hell at 95 decibels.

At $365 with free shipping I may yet buy the California Air 10 gallon at Home Depot and get rid of the Rolair. I do not like loud annoying noise. I need to see how much air my Accu-Lube consumes and how frequently the Rolair cycles on.

Out of over 100 Home Depot reviews the 10 gallon has a fairly decent satisfaction rating.


----------



## Al 1

Go with Rolair.  Call them and tell them what your needs are. They are very helpful.   I own two units one small twin tank I can carry and one 60 gallon for the shop.
Good luck.  Al.


----------



## scsmith42

I have seven compressors on the farm, ranging from Porter Cable pancakes up to 27 cfm two stage units. My 2hp California Air compressor is the most quiet of all, followed by a Campbell Hausfeld 10 cfm belt drive model. The PC pancakes are very loud.

Ingersoll Rand makes great stationary compressors and are worth looking at.


Scott


----------



## uncle harry

scsmith42 said:


> I have seven compressors on the farm, ranging from Porter Cable pancakes up to 27 cfm two stage units. My 2hp California Air compressor is the most quiet of all, followed by a Campbell Hausfeld 10 cfm belt drive model. The PC pancakes are very loud.
> 
> Ingress Rand makes great stationary compressors and are worth looking at.
> 
> 
> Scott





scsmith42 said:


> I have seven compressors on the farm, ranging from Porter Cable pancakes up to 27 cfm two stage units. My 2hp California Air compressor is the most quiet of all, followed by a Campbell Hausfeld 10 cfm belt drive model. The PC pancakes are very loud.
> 
> Ingress Rand makes great stationary compressors and are worth looking at.
> 
> 
> Scott



Did you mean Ingersoll Rand ?


----------



## kvt

For me the oil free ones are normally rubbish.   Or I may just be hard on air compressors.   I have my fathers old Wisconsin powered two stage with 60 gal tank,    Noisy as hell though, but it will keep up with almost anything,   He used it for a 3/4inch impact and everything else at once.   I have an old sears oil two stage  portable with a little electric motor,  I think the motor is about shot, and the cylinders are worn, but the thing is still kicking, and have thrown out many of the cheap oiless things.
   For  South TX,   you may need a cool shaded place outside, but if you can put one outside, it needs to have good filters and plenty of air flow.  
I am prob  going to have to put in a new compressor in a year or two, but will prob go with the one of the two stage ones, or buy the stuff and build my own from parts.


----------



## scsmith42

uncle harry said:


> Did you mean Ingersoll Rand ?



Yes. Auto correct strikes again....


Scott


----------



## uncle harry

scsmith42 said:


> Yes. Auto correct strikes again....
> 
> 
> Scott



I don't know what's worse, Auto  correct or my ESU (Ex spousal unit).


----------



## tomw

I was pondering this reply:


Eddyde said:


> That's a lot of money for an Chinese oilless compressor...probably driving up the piece is the fancy air dryer attached to it..Consider good belt driven compressor like this one: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200612355_200612355



When I decided to click on the link I posted. Whoops, wrong link. I was trying to post this one:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Californ...t-and-Oil-Free-Air-Compressor-10020/203245210


----------



## Eddyde

tomw said:


> I was pondering this reply:
> 
> 
> When I decided to click on the link I posted. Whoops, wrong link. I was trying to post this one:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Californ...t-and-Oil-Free-Air-Compressor-10020/203245210


That's quite a bit cheaper... but for my money, I still wouldn't buy it. I guess it comes down to matter of how much you want to spend now vs later on. As I and others have said, the oilless compressors just don't last. I had a couple die after only about 2 years, the longest lasting one, 5 maybe 6 years. Those compressors were used on job sites for framing and finish nailers, on average about one week out of every month. By comparison, the shop compressor a belt driven model has been cranking out air every day since it was purchased in 1996.


----------



## mksj

Well, I guess you need to decide between noise and compressor life. The California Air is very quiet, so it lasts 5 or 6 years, fine by me for the price. As previously mentioned, I have the Dewalt oiless compressor with a 15 gal 200PSI tank, and it is too loud (they claim 78 dB) for my liking, but was inexpensive. If I used it more often, I would have gotten rid of it and probably get one of the models below. Yes, bigger is better and will last longer, but you pay the price and they are usually stationary. If I were to buy a portable "garage" compressor again, I probably would go with the smaller IR or Quincy compressors. They are durable and most people report that they are not too noisy. I would read the reviews. The next step up would be a 60-80 gal, IR, Quincy, Curtis, etc. with an 1800RPM motor and low speed pump if you want it to be quieter. Stay clear of the cheap stuff if you want it to last.

Ingersoll Rand Garage Mate Air Compressor — 2 HP, 5.5 CFM, Model# P1.5IU-A9
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200375221_200375221

Ingersoll Rand Electric Portable Air Compressor — 2 HP, 115 Volt, 30-Gallon, Model# SS3F2GM
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200339041_200339041

These require a 20Amp 120V circuit
Quincy Single-Stage Air Compressor — 2 HP, 115 Volt, 26-Gallon Vertical Tank, Model# Q12126VPQ
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200612354_200612354

Quincy Single-Stage Air Compressor — 2 HP, 115 Volt, 20-Gallon Horizontal Tank, Model# Q12120PQ
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200612353_200612353


----------

